# HP's monitor turns white, has vertical lines



## krueg221 (Aug 26, 2005)

My computer's monitor recently started randomly turning white with random vertical lines appearing on the screen as well. There seems to be no warning when this is about to happen, and I am wondering if anyone can help me out with the problem!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Hello and Welcom to TSF!

If you have a friend with a monitor, swap them out. If the problem goes with the monitor, that is it. If it stays with your PC, it is something else.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Run a virus scan if you're able to.


----------



## krueg221 (Aug 26, 2005)

ebackhus,

no viruses, any other suggestions?


----------



## krueg221 (Aug 26, 2005)

bry623,

good suggestion, thanks for the help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you try with a known good monitor and get the same result then it's likely the card. If you want to be absolutely sure just pop in another one.


----------



## tloveland (Aug 17, 2008)

This same thing happens to me and my HP, although I installed a new video card on it recently (GeForce 8800 GT 512)


----------

